# renseignement pour un ipod 5g



## steronais59 (1 Novembre 2010)

bonjour a tous et a toutes

voila ma question

je compte m acheter un ipod  nano 5g 8 giga

j ai deja un ipod classic u2

lorsque je vais brancher mon nano est il possible de faire deux bibliotheques diferrentes

un pour le classic et un pour le nano

merçi pour votre aide


----------



## Sly54 (1 Novembre 2010)

Une bibliothèque iTunes; mais des listes distinctes; et des choix différents dans ce que tu veux synchroniser, cad que tu pourras avoir des musiques / photos / etc différentes dans tes deux iPod.


----------



## steronais59 (6 Décembre 2010)

ok grand merçi

par contre la qualite de la radio est elle   au top sur le 5g?

car je vais  ecoute a mon boulot ou il y a enormement de machines

aurais je une bonne reception?


----------



## claud (10 Décembre 2010)

Si l'on a un DDE (ce qui est un cas très répandu à l'heure actuelle) le plus simple est - me semble-il - d'avoir 2 bibliothèques iTunes.

Edit : par exemple sur 2 partitions du DDE
        ou bien une sur le mac et une sur une partition du DDE
        la partition principale du DDE étant réservé à la sauvegarde du mac (avec TM           
ou avec un clone)

Edit 2 : au surplus on peut facilement copier manuellement un fichier musical d'une biblio à une autre

Edit 3 : et l'on peut évidemment avoir 2 ou 3 ou plusieurs bibliothèques iTunes sur son mac (mais alors ça tient beaucoup de place d'où l'intérêt du DDE pour cela)


----------



## Sly54 (10 Décembre 2010)

Je ne vois vraiment pas, mais alors vraiment pas ! l'intérêt de multiplier les bibliothèques iTunes.

Bien au contraire : une seule bibliothèque avec tous ses fichiers. Et des listes différentes en fonction des iPod que l'on veut synchroniser.
Et on synchronise l'iPod A avec les listes A, le B avec les listes B etc. Sachant qu'une liste ne prend pas de place, à la différence des plusieurs bibliothèques

Un peu comme iPhoto, quoi


----------



## claud (11 Décembre 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Un peu comme iPhoto



À dire vrai j'ai eu tort de dire que la méthode que je préconisais était « la plus simple » car les deux se valent : j'ai un seul iPod mais deux bibliothèques iTunes différentes ( une sur mon mac et une sur une partition d'un DDE) et j'ai eu longtemps deux bibliothèques iPhoto différentes.

(Si tu observes les bureaux (les matériels pas les numériques) sur un lieu de travail, tu verras autant de méthodes de rangement que de personnes.)

Edit : sans compter les sauvegardes


----------

